# Anybody From The Minneapolis Area (Richfield) Coming To Ann Arbor?



## PCHiggin (Jan 31, 2015)

I found a TANDEM BIKE in your area and would like it brought to the show. I'd rather deal with one of us than a shipping company. Please send pm or e-mail if you're interested.Thanks


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 31, 2015)

let me know, could work something out. will be headed to ann arbor and memory lane.
*Sorry-no room for a tandem.

Nick.



PCHiggin said:


> I found a bike in your area and would like it brought to the show. I'd rather deal with one of us than a shipping company. Please send pm or e-mail if you're interested.Thanks


----------



## steve doan (Feb 1, 2015)

Iam from Iowa and coulld haul it for you.  Steve Doan


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 1, 2015)

If You could get it to me in Elkhart Lake WI I will have plenty room in an enclosed trailer to bring it to ML or AA


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 14, 2015)

Bump.....Still would buy this bike if I could get it here.Thanks


----------

